# canister foams



## COOKINGONGAS (Feb 9, 2005)

can any 1 tell me a recipe for raspberry foam thankyou :x


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 9, 2005)

Do you mean a raspberry coulis?  The stuff that is served with desserts either as a decoration or to add flavor?

When I make mine I use frozen raspberries and start with 1/2 cup of sugar.  Heat on stove slowly, removing any foam that forms on top.  Taste to make sure it's sweet enough - add more sugar if necessary.

Once sugar is thorougly dissolved and the mixture has thickened slightly remove from heat.  Let cool a bit.  Pour into a mesh strainer and with the back of a spoon work just the liquid out, leaving the seeds.

I put mine in a perm bottle.

If this isn't what you're looking for I do apologize.  Let me know.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 9, 2005)

Has anyone ever heard of canister foam?


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say, is "Caniser Foam" anything like Foam Candy?


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 9, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever heard of canister foam?



No I have not, your recipe sounds great.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 9, 2005)

I found two recipes - only thing they have in common is the raspberry Jell-O. Hope one of these is what you were looking for.

RASPBERRY FOAM DELIGHT:

2 c. sm. curd cottage cheese (light or low fat)
2 c. crushed pineapple, drained, unsweetened
2 (3 oz.) pkgs. raspberry flavored Jello
2 c. prepared whipped topping
Fresh mint sprigs (opt.)

Gently fold cottage cheese, pineapple, and dry Jello into whipped topping. Cover and refrigerate until thoroughly chilled. Garnish with mint.


JELL-O RASPBERRY FOAM:

1 package   raspberry jell-o
1 pint          boiling water
fresh or canned raspberries -- sweetened

Dissolve Jell-O in boiling water. Chill. When slightly thickened, beat with rotary egg beater until of consistency of whipped cream. Chill until firm. Place raspberries in sherbet glasses. Pile Jell-O lightly on berries. Serve immediately or place in refrigerator until served. Other berries may be substituted for raspberries.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 9, 2005)

What kind of canister are you talking about?


----------



## COOKINGONGAS (Feb 9, 2005)

*more about raspberry foam*

its a mixture consisting of raspberry syrup and gelatine..it cooled down and put into cream canister then sprayed out into a foam?? does any1 know what i mean i can find a avacado foam on the net iam struggling to find a raspberry foam.. many thank for you responce all of you


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 9, 2005)

Okay - NOW I have some idea as to what you are talking about (and where the canister comes in - one of those canisters powered by a CO2 cartridge that sprays out a foam). I assume the avacado foam your talking about is like this:

Avocado Foam (Yield 1 Canister=2 cups)

2 Avocados
¾ cup Cream
1 Gelatin sheet

Peel and deseed Avocados. Mash with fork and whisk until smooth consistency. Meanwhile soak gelatin in cold water and heat cream just to a simmer. Squeeze excess water from gelatin and set in separate bowl add hot cream and stir till dissolved. Chill till cold. Use foam canister or Blender to foam for service. 

You could use the Jell-O Raspberry Foam recipe I posted earlier, or, you could use the Avacado Foam recipe above and substitute 1.25 Cups of Raspberry puree (worked thru a fine mesh sieve to remove the seeds) for the avacado.

OR .... you could make a gelatin and add raspberry syrup and follow the rest of the directions?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 9, 2005)

I will have to concur with Michael's recipe.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 9, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I put mine in a perm bottle.



Oops - I missed this line. Be wery, wery careful elf or you could end up a delicious redhead!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 9, 2005)

That's what I'm going for M in FW!!!


----------



## COOKINGONGAS (Feb 9, 2005)

*raspberry foam*

thankyou all for your help if any finds one please let me knoe???thankx again COOKINONGAS


----------



## ironchef (Feb 22, 2005)

He is referring to sauces that you put into a CO 2 (Carbon Dioxide) cannister, then spray onto plates to give the sauce a lighter, foamy texture. 

For your raspberry sauce, I would recommend making a raspberry creme anglaise or coulis. However, you need to strain your coulis very well before adding it to the cannister, or else the seeds will clog it up. Also, don't make either of the sauces too thick or else you won't be able to get enough air into them.


----------

